# comment faire un raccourci des application directement accessible sur le bureau?



## nouvo (20 Mars 2007)

ben oui, désolé si ça peut vous sembler évident mais je suis encore novice, je tatonne.
Si vous pouviez me dire aussi comment "fixer" une application dans le doc pour quelle réapparaisse à chaque fois que je me rebranche.
surement aussi facile que 1+1 font 3


----------



## nouvo (20 Mars 2007)

double post


----------



## rizoto (20 Mars 2007)

Super simple

Quand le finder est ouvert, Tu vas dans macintosh HD, tu sélectionnes Applications tu fais un clique droit, tu sélectionnes Créer un alias et tu le mets sur ton bureau


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

aucun moyen d'effacer la fleche de l'allias ?? pour savoir...


----------



## hunjord (21 Mars 2007)

Si tu souhaites qu'elle reste dans le dock, si c'est bien ce que j'ai lu, un simple control+click, et puis maintenir dans le dock dans le menu contextuel..


----------



## Charly777 (21 Mars 2007)

nouvo a dit:


> Si vous pouviez me dire aussi comment "fixer" une application dans le doc pour quelle réapparaisse à chaque fois que je me rebranche.
> surement aussi facile que 1+1 font 3



La méthode de rizoto te permettra de placer un alias sur le bureau, un peu à la manière des raccourcis de windows si cela te parle plus...

Par contre si tu souhaites figer une application dans ton dock là encore c'est très simple. Tout d'abord qu'on soit bien clair le dock c'est l'éspèce de barre qui, par défault, se situe en bas de ton écran, là où sont affichés toute tes applications. Bon la méthode pour figer une icone d'appli dans cette barre:

1- une fois l'application lancée, tu cliques dessus dans le dock et sans relacher le bouton de souris tu la déplaces à un autre endroit du dock (ou tu veux)
2- autre méthode: finder/ application; tu choisi l'application a placer dans le dock tu cliques dessus et sans relacher le bouton de souris tu déplaces l'icone vers ton dock. Normalement l'application ne se lance pas et seulement l'image sera inserer dans ton dock (ce sera un genre d'alias placer dans le dock)

En éspérant avoir été clair, @+.


----------



## Obiagon (21 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,
Lance ton application puis, sur son icone qui apparait dans le dock, fait un click droit (ou ctrl+click) et enfin click sur "Conserver dans le dock".

Voilà ,

Obiagon.


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2007)

nouvo a dit:


> comment mettre un raccourci "application" sur le bureau???



Tu veux dire un alias ? Si c'est le cas, va dans le dossier Applications, puis clique sur l'appli que tu souhaites avoir sur ton bureau en enfonçant la touche CTRL (ou clique gauche de souris). Dans le menu contextuel qui apparait, clique sur créer un alias, déplace l'alias sur ton bureau.



nouvo a dit:


> Si vous pouviez me dire aussi comment "fixer" une application dans le doc pour quelle réapparaisse à chaque fois que je me rebranche.



Va dans le dossier Applications, déplace simplement l'icône de ton appli sur le dock.


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> aucun moyen d'effacer la fleche de l'allias ?? pour savoir...



Change l'icône. Soit t'en prends une plus sympa, soit tu piques celle qui existe déjà.


----------



## plovemax (21 Mars 2007)

MacMadam a dit:


> Tu veux dire un alias ? Si c'est le cas, va dans le dossier Applications, puis clique sur l'appli que tu souhaites avoir sur ton bureau en enfonçant la touche CTRL (ou clique gauche de souris). Dans le menu contextuel qui apparait, clique sur créer un alias, déplace l'alias sur ton bureau.
> 
> 
> 
> Va dans le dossier Applications, déplace simplement l'icône de ton appli sur le dock.



Enfin tu peux déplacer un dossier dans la partie droite du doc. En faisant un  clic long sur le dossier, tu auras un menu déroulant qui te permettra de faire ton choix dans son contenu. De cette façon, j'ai un dossier applications graphiques, un dossier applications vidéo, et un dossier application son. Dans le Dock, je n'ai que les applications dont je me sers tout le temps.


----------



## nouvo (21 Mars 2007)

merci la famille!!!


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2007)

nouvo a dit:


> comment faire un raccourci application sur le bureau


 

Tu peux aussi le faire "à la souris":

tu déplaces l'icone de l'application souhaitée sur le bureau en maintenant appuyées les touches Command-alt (tu verras apparaitre la petite flèche indiquant que tu es bien en train de créer un raccourci, et non en train de déplacer l'application)


----------



## plovemax (21 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:
			
		

> aucun moyen d'effacer la fleche de l'allias ?? pour savoir...



Pour supprimer la fl&#232;che tu as une manip expliqu&#233;e ici. Tu as en m&#234;me temps le d&#233;bat qui va avec .


----------

